# tifton 85 we cut, its thick!



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

So much grass it was bogging the mower down if u went over 5 mph.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I was trying to post a picture with it. Try this one more time.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

There we go


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to make it post a big picture I'm doing this on my phone.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks GOOD!! Gotta love to work thick stuff like that.
As for the size, when I clicked on it, it filled up my screen. Plenty big!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Ain't it amazing what a bit of fertilizer and rain will do. How many days is that since last cut? I cut mine at 26 days and broke a shearbolt on my baler when I didn't slow down enough on a big windrow. After last year...it was worth the hassle.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. Not sure how many days. We fertilized it then got an inch or so of rain. Then it didn't rain for 2-3 weeks. Then we got 3.5 and another 5 inch. I wud imagine it was 5 weeks. It had very little yellowing on the bottom and was just starting to head out.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice.. No weeds and looks like a very good yield.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks nice, after todays rain maybe I will be able to cut some good hay in a week or so.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Man that looks good.. Y'all running discbines or haybines?

My brother told me the other day that he had his Massey WR9770 cutting at 3mph in tifton. 
And that's 220hp....


----------



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

Could someone explain the characteristics of tifton 85. Its new to me. Is it grass or millet? Do you have to plant it every year?Would it work in central Nebraska in the place of Cane? thanks


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Tifton 85 is the last and said to be the best of the hybrid bermudagrasses crossed and selected by Dr. Glen Burton, a research scientist who worked with the USDA ARS at the Tifton, Georgia location. This hybrid bermudagrass is limited in its growth to the more temporate climate of the southern states. It has been grown in parts of Oklahoma and Arkansas but its said to shiver there.

Tifton 85 is a vigorously growing bermudagrass that when properly fertilized and adequately watered, should be cut every 21 to 28 days. If cutting is delayed, the stolons (above ground stems) become quite thickened and are difficult to get to dry without putting them through a crimper.

Like all hybrid bermudagrasses, the seeds produced are sterile and the grass must be planted from sprigs which are composed of stolons (above ground vegetation) attached to rhizomes (below ground runners)
See the following web site for more on Tifton 85:

http://www.tifton.uga.edu/fat/tifton85.htm


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Indeed it was the work of Dr. Burton and his staff at UGA campus at ABAC in tifton ga. Several Bermuda grass varieties have been selected and crossed here.....everything from golf course, athletic field grasses to forage and pasture grasses. The bermuda grass programs have been a huge success, the tift 85 is a high yielding variety that has high cp for a Bermuda grass, it is also very stemmy and could stand to be conditioned upon cutting, ours consistently outyeilds our other varieties. We have stands that have been in production for 10 years. It really loves n and heat, the hotter the better, best suited for coastal plains.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Colby said:


> Man that looks good.. Y'all running discbines or haybines?
> 
> My brother told me the other day that he had his Massey WR9770 cutting at 3mph in tifton.
> And that's 220hp....


Colby its a disc mower with impellers. JD 4995


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Saw you tedding that field yesterday....it looked waist deep. It'll be interesting to hear what it yields


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Shud know by the end of today. It gets a little thinner on the side if the hill. So we'll see


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll bet it's around 2tpa give or take 5%


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Official bale count 212 , 63-64x5 ft rounds. Weight not really sure but it was on 50 acres. So Probly a between 2-2.5 tons an acre average. Its on an iron ore hill which really hurts the yield when it gets dry. Good guess SDD close enuff for government work


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha, coulda been .50 tpa and been good enuf for them......I cut enuf of T85, that's a good yield, we may get 5 of those a year if MN cooperates


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Congrats...Good yield! When I went to the Post Office you had bales everywhere. I'm baling a little bermuda/bahia field today. If it yields any where near what the other one did, I'll be happy.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

T-85 is a real producer.

I like it for the thick stems. Just as with the sorghum sudan grasses. At one time the big deal was to plant with 100 lbs of seed/A for fine stems. Then they realized those thick stems were full of nutrients and now they plant 50 lbs/A of seed, HERE.

That thick stem will holds the grass up and retains the leaves. Not like Alicia which lays on the ground and ends up with 4 feet of stem and one foot of leaves.
T-85 may be 3 ft tall and leaves all the way to the ground.

I think it is superior as a grazing forage. It will remain standing after the frost and still have good food value in February and March. That makes T-85 a real money maker, it can save you all the cost of harvesting forages. Grazing cost $1 maybe $2 a day for feed, but hay is more than $5 a day for feed. 
Be in the forage growing business and use livestock to harvest. 
You do not make any money feeding cows, not until you go to the feed lot, and maybe not then.

You realize I make my money selling hay to those who do not follow this advise.


----------

